# Monster Mud and Wall Panels



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I apologize for all the wall panel questions I've been polluting these boards with over the past couple of years. I've run into another one .. more where I'm trying to decide what kind of facade to use on the panels themselves.

Creating faux stone from foam seems pretty doable, with a propane torch & some flat latex paint. But, I'm wondering if a better solution would be monster mud instead of foam. 

I like the look you can get with foam and you certainly can't beat the weight of the stuff. But, my guess is that monster mud is more durable and has a more realistic texture. Can anyone here weigh in and maybe recommend how monster mud would need to be shaped on a wall panel?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

If you put monster mud on wall panels, make sure that they are where they will stay, and that there is not much chance of someone bumping into them. Once it dries, the mud can be pretty brittle.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You can also get texture by adding sand to latex paint which can be applied to the foam.

Another option would be foundation coating at lowes or home depot. It holds up well outdoors.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The Pink/Blue/Green foam is more durable than you think. Yes you will have some damage if people are constantly bumping into them, but they are SO easy to repair/touch up. The weight factor alone is worth the difference. But add in the fact that MM will crack and potentially leave abrasive or sharp edges. For safety, I believe that foam is the way to go as long as it is adequately fireproofed with a thick coating of paint.


----------

